# older Rockwell Model 10 drill press



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

I picked this bench top drill press up at a garage sale a while back. I don't see a HP rating on it. All I see is Model 10 Motorized Variable Speed Drill Press. No 31-210. 120 VAC 25-60 Hz 3.0 A.

So i really don't know what all of the voltage #'s above mean, but I'm needing to replace the chuck and was wondering if andone here knows how to do that or if there is a way to beef it up at all? It may be the chuck, but I have been able to stop the bit from turning if I didn't go really slow through a 2x4.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

If the bit is slipping in the chuck, you might try using a very small piece of pipe (or some channel locks) when you tighten it to give you leverage on the key - and be sure you tighten it on two of the chuck holes, not just one. I'd say going through a 2x4 you might have the belt set to turn the chuck very slowly if the bit is slipping even when tightened loosely, honestly. Speed up the ratio, and make sure you have a sharp bit, and make sure you honestly have the chuck tight, and don't go all-at-once when you control the rate of drilling. I doubt you'd just slam it down and throw your shoulder into the crank, but if you are, don't blame the tool! 

I've seen all of the above done, in shops in the past, so don't take this post as a personal accusation! Just sharing what I can


----------



## xd_haze (Feb 1, 2011)

You should be able to replace the chuck. I think there is usually a screw inside the chuck that secures it to the shaft, and then it screws off.

mike



MattS said:


> If the bit is slipping in the chuck, you might try using a very small piece of pipe (or some channel locks) when you tighten it to give you leverage on the key - and be sure you tighten it on two of the chuck holes, not just one. I'd say going through a 2x4 you might have the belt set to turn the chuck very slowly if the bit is slipping even when tightened loosely, honestly. Speed up the ratio, and make sure you have a sharp bit, and make sure you honestly have the chuck tight, and don't go all-at-once when you control the rate of drilling. I doubt you'd just slam it down and throw your shoulder into the crank, but if you are, don't blame the tool!
> 
> I've seen all of the above done, in shops in the past, so don't take this post as a personal accusation! Just sharing what I can


----------

